# Test Propionate and Tren Acetate cycle



## lee111s (Mar 28, 2012)

Afternoon,

Couple of cycles under my belt (although not done properly as didn't clue myself up )

Vitals - 5'6 140lbs, just about to finish a cut/prime and down to ~10% body fat (callipers say 9.5%, bio-electrical says 10.6%)

My goals is recomp. Lose a bit more fat to get down to around 7% but while gaining some muscle. I'm going to be carb cycling utilising 1 high carb day with 3 low carb days. My diet is pretty spot on, lost 10lb in 10 weeks doing intermittent fasting (leangains). I live on brown rice, tuna, nuts, chicken, steak quinoa and lots of vegetables!

I'm going to run test prop/tren ace with some stanozolol for the last 4 weeks. First time running Trenbolone.

6.25mg exemestane ED to start with and see how it goes along with .125mg prami ED before bed.

I'm unsure on dosage though. I dunno whether to do 100, 125 or 150mg of test prop along with 75 or 100mg tren EOD. 6 weeks or 8 weeks of tren?

Should I keep the dose the same throughout the cycle or increase the dose of test/tren at the 4 or 6 week point (or should this depend on how sides are)?

What about increasing the test when I start the Stanz or again should I just keep it stable throughout?


Any help is much appreciated!

Cheers bro's

Lee


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 28, 2012)

I can't with an honest conscience, recommend anyone take tren that is 140lbs. 

What is your cycle experience?


----------



## Hell (Mar 28, 2012)

100mg Prop and 100mg Tren EOD to start, adjust if you feel the need after a couple weeks. 8 weeks will give great results. 
He is 5'6'' Sloppy


----------



## Coop817 (Mar 28, 2012)

Bulk, then Bulk again...You say you want to lose more fat? from where....You are not allowed to cut again until the guys at the gym ask you where you get your shit from........


----------



## Coop817 (Mar 28, 2012)

^^even at 5'6" 140 is pretty low BW...... Abercrombie Model?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 28, 2012)

Age?



/V


----------



## Coop817 (Mar 28, 2012)

Oh, Shit...Victor showed up...SHIT JUST GOT REAL.....


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 28, 2012)

Rofl^^^^


----------



## lee111s (Mar 28, 2012)

Yeah I'm pretty lean atm. I don't want to be a no-neck and hate getting fat on a bulk. I was under 120lbs when I first started working out 2 years ago. Only really in the last 6 months got my shit together and done tonnes of reading on diet and training methods - and now cycles.

Maybe I'm not at my optimal size to start the cycle, but I'm doing this cycle and would appreciate you're input as I know tren can be pretty naughty! 

I'm 25 in a few weeks. Done a couple of cycles with test-c/e but as I mentioned wasn't really clued up all that much and just got fat.

Regarding where I want lose my fat from mainly my lower ab area around my sides/lower back (those being the last places fat tends to go from). I've been dieting/priming with carb cycling as I've mentioned and it's slowly coming off.

I'm thinking 125mg test 75mg tren and bump to 100mg tren after 4 weeks if I can handle the sides.


----------



## Coop817 (Mar 28, 2012)

Personally, i would not cut, and i would not do it on Tren at this stage. I would just run prop and maybe finish with winny if i was going to do anything....BUT you are going to do what you want to do anyway...so in that case...dosages will vary...and you will most likely adjust...i would pin everyday...maybe start with 75 - 100mg prop and 50mg tren ED...then adjust if need be....


----------



## Coop817 (Mar 28, 2012)

dont forget to make sure you know what you need and get it before you start...maybe caber, HCG, adex or aromasin or both...do your research and understand your dosages....etc...tren is nothing to fuck with.... I know a guy who knew a guy who had a cousin who killed and ate his whole family on 150mg tren a ed


----------



## lee111s (Mar 28, 2012)

Yep I've got my exemestane from the stop and just took delivery of some prami. Got my clomid for PCT too.

I think starting low at 75mg EOD will be OK. It's acetate, so if it's too harsh for me I can stop it and be done with the shit in a couple days.

I've done plenty research, just wanted a little bit of guidance/confirmation on my dosing. I'm going to go with 125mg prop and 75mg tren EOD.


----------



## colorado (Mar 28, 2012)

I am one of those that is of the mind that running tren = to or lower than test if the correct way to run tren. I really like running 350/week test and 525/week tren. I feel amazing on the cycle. If you ran 100/100 EOD, you'd be doing just fine. If you ran 50 test P / 75 Tren ED, you'd be doing even better. If I were you, I'd run 35mg Test P ED and 75mg Tren A every day. 

I've ran 6 Tren cycles. Lower test is always better. More frequent injections are better also.

Good luck!


----------



## lee111s (Mar 28, 2012)

colorado said:


> I am one of those that is of the mind that running tren = to or lower than test if the correct way to run tren. I really like running 350/week test and 525/week tren. I feel amazing on the cycle. If you ran 100/100 EOD, you'd be doing just fine. If you ran 50 test P / 75 Tren ED, you'd be doing even better. If I were you, I'd run 35mg Test P ED and 75mg Tren A every day.
> 
> I've ran 6 Tren cycles. Lower test is always better. More frequent injections are better also.
> 
> Good luck!



A little contradictory! You say run tren equal to or less than test, but then say do lower test than tren? So which is it?


----------



## colorado (Mar 29, 2012)

My bad!  To be clear, I run test lower than my tren. I usually run my test at half the dose of my tren. I've played with it a lot. It's always best to run your test lower than tren IMO.

I messed up that first sentence!  Sorry for the confusion. 

The reason tren is miserable for some people is because they run it wrong. If you look at the bro's complaining about tren, 10 times out of 10 they are running the test higher than their tren.

Good luck!


----------



## aja44 (Mar 29, 2012)

I have to disagree with Colorado here on this one.  My last cycle was Prop/Mast/Tren and had fantastic results with little to no sides.  I started off running 50mg ED or each and then bumped it up to 75mg for weeks 6-8.  The only side I had was a mild case of Tren cough.  I think Tren is one of those chemicals that fucks with everyone differently, so start out low at 50mg ED.  And I do recommend ED if you can stand the pinning.  I ran caber twice per week, HCG at 250iu twice per week and 12.5mg Aromasin.   

I did feel the PCT was much tougher on Tren, I pretty much lost all sex drive from W3 of PCT.  I ran my clomid and Aromasin an extra 2 weeks and finally around week 6 it came back a bit.  Just make sure you have everything you need and some extra.

Good luck!!!


----------



## ZECH (Mar 30, 2012)

Agree if you are dead set on running it, I would start with 50mg/50mg. For your age and weight that should be more than enough. You should see good gains and you could up it to 75mg the last several weeks if you want.


----------



## Goldenera (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm 5' 6" 172 lbs and hardly fat. U can see my abs pretty well. IMHO at 140 u haven't peaked your natural potential. I was 140 when I started lifting again 2 yrs ago. I didn't touch juice again until I was 160 lbs. 

Sounds like your diet and routines need the tweeking. Post up some pics so we can truly access the situation.


----------



## Goldenera (Mar 31, 2012)

Not trying to be a dick bro. I started this game as and ecto. I'm more and endo as I'm over 30 now. I was 125 when I started......had a beast of a man take me under his wing and went up to 165 from 125.


----------

